# Flying Red Fox Revisited (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Took this Red Fox that I did for a public seminar at Cabela's a few years ago and touched everything up and made a new natural simple base for it. I always loved this piece and thought I'd share it re-done. Take care

Mike


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Where did you get that magic dust that you sprinkle on them to make them come to life?

Awesome looking mount!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Is it just me,,, or does this fox look "gay"?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> Is it just me,,, or does this fox look "gay"?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Is it just me,,, or does this fox look "gay"?


Your Gay-dar must be better than mine because it looks as straight as any other fox I've seen.:lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Excellent work!!


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Is it just me,,, or does this fox look "gay"?


"not that theres anything wrong with that"


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Fur-minator said:


> Your Gay-dar must be better than mine because it looks as straight as any other fox I've seen.:lol:


Yeah, my Gay-dar went off right away, sounded like one of those weekly tests by the Emergency Broadcast System on the TV.. The only reason my Gay-dar is so refined is, my uncle has a gay golden retriever, so I know exactly what to look for. 

The work on that fox is _phenomenal_, it's just the grin and the "light on it's feet" pose was a dead giveaway,,,,,,,,,, not that there's anything wrong with that..:lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Is it just me,,, or does this fox look "gay"?


 
He does look a little French doesn't he?:lol::lol:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats pretty funny right there Bill....Guess it takes one to know one.

Mike


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> He does look a little French doesn't he?:lol::lol:


 
Anyone ever see WHB in person?? Supposedly he's a french magnet himself:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

mike the pike said:


> Anyone ever see WHB in person?? Supposedly he's a french magnet himself:lol:


I'm like a cross between Brad Pitt and an Abercrombie underwear model, just not as good-lookin' or as thin...


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> The work on that fox is _phenomenal_, it's just the grin and the "light on it's feet" pose was a dead giveaway,,,,,,,,,, not that there's anything wrong with that..:lol:


Personally, I thought the flowing hair style was the give away. Everyone knows, only queer foxes use hair gel. The white back right foot is a clear indication as well. Its like having your right ear pierced for foxes.


----------

